# .223 Ammo Prices on the Rise



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

So, they have done it again, and once again, people bought into the hype and panic and are causing a disruption to the market.

It seems since ATF's announcement regarding M855 Green Tip ammo, people have lost their minds and the media is helping it along with sensational headlines about how this proposed ban means they're coming for our AR's and taking all our ammo.

A case of Tula .223 on Ammoseek.com went from $229 to $297 in a matter of days. 

It's bad enough in and of itself that the ATF wants to ban M855 (what will be next?), but for crying out loud...it's one type of ammo. ONE! Stop panic buying for crying out loud...there's no need. Let's address the one they're after at the moment, tell them no and wait for the next fight, but there is no reason to suck up EVERYTHING that is out there.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yup! Here comes the rush. I'm not buying squat until this all blows over. Well, except maybe for some match .223 but that stuff is always expensive!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not hype you either buy it or don't your call. AFT under Obama's orders will move to ban M855 after that falls what us next . 223 55 gr at close range will penetrate body armor unlikely M855 so bet your stash it will be next then 308 and 7.62X39.,
Just a few months ago the words was don't buy any thing and prices will go down lots of ammo . Well find some M855 today at a good price. Maybe if you get rid of Obama and a few others things will settle down. But if you are among those new to the game that have no stash are you going to tell them they can't have any?
I am not. I have all I and a few others would ever need started stocking up in 1976. I stated with a simple plan I do not drink so every time those I knew would drink I bough ammo with the cash. I would have made an amazing drunk according to our stash.
If you chose not to buy then don't. But don't get on those they feel they must. Their cash their right.
Obama's first year 90% of for the post He won't band any guns he will not come after us. Nothing he can do ect. Well he has been hard at every sense. Now with nothing to lose he is taking the next step.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been watching the rush. 

Cabelas had American Eagle for sale for $6.74 a box of 20, Thursday. Friday morning $8.99 a box and now they aren't selling online. Have to call customer service or in store only. 

Bulk 556 at the wholesalers is all gone. Doesn't matter what it is FMJ or soft point. All that's left is $15-$20 a box for 20, match stuff. At least with the ones I deal with.

Neighbor calls this morning in a panic and says he heard "ALL" 223/556 ammo is being banned. I can't confirm this on the web anyplace. He's driving around trying to find some. Not having much luck last I heard.

The one thing I don't understand is why is it a rush. People have been talking about supply of guns and rifles for the last couple years since the last scare. You should have prepared already when you had the chance. Why panic now??


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This is just the beginning of ammo bans


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I am not buying any more ammo past replacing what I am shooting up, I am set… 

I was in Wally today (groceries) and I walked by the ammo counter. Everything .223ish was gone. EVERYTHING. The rest of the case was a lot more bare than it has been.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am not buying any more ammo past replacing what I am shooting up, I am set&#8230;
> 
> I was in Wally today (groceries) and I walked by the ammo counter. Everything .223ish was gone. EVERYTHING. The rest of the case was a lot more bare than it has been.


Wikiarms AmmoEngine - Walmart Ammo
So what's the zip code of this Wally World?


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have no idea what Smitty said.

Chipper, that is exactly the call I got from my buddy. We had a 25 minute conversation on it. He's all better now. I wish I could snap my fingers and make people informed. It's the uninformed that screw the rest of us every time. 

And Tango, it's not. It's definitely a good tactic, but they accomplish more by disrupting the market, creating panic buying and hyper-inflation of the product, than they would "going after it" legislatively. Legislatively would never happen, but you know what? Go try and buy some cheap .223 right now. In essence, they have accomplished the goal, even if temporarily.

This is a type of ammo that the ATF is erroneously classifying as Armor Piercing. It does not meet the definition of AP ammo under the very law they think they are enforcing. Even though, by definition, they considered it AP right out of the gate, but "exempted" it, it is not, nor has it ever been AP ammo. Even the original sponsors of the bill/legislation, called ATF out on it shortly after the law took affect, and held no prisoners in telling the ATF what a bunch of douche bags they were in doing so. These men gave their word, publicly, that the law prohibiting AP ammo manufactured for handguns, DID NOT affect nor pertain to ammo designed for rifles, and that specifically, it did not affect AP Rifle ammo AT ALL. Not one bit. The men who drafted this bill actually cared about giving their word. 

This is yet one more display that the ATF is completely out of control and its ability to do nothing more than arbitrarily make decisions that have no more substance to them other than "I don't like it" still prevails. How do you expect children to act when they have no oversight?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I saw on the news the headline that "AR-15 ammo to be banned" and they never said "A particular type of AR-15 ammo to be banned" I knew it was on. Within hours the shelves at my local shop were cleared of .223 and 5.56. The dock workers strike has caused a run on 7.62x39 so it is disappearing as well. I'm glad I bought during the peak availability days of honey and wine.....Last month. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Went to Wally World yesterday and picked up 3 boxes of 20 55 grain 5.56 for around 24 bucks. Not the best but not the worst. 5.56 was limited but they had plenty of .223. If that drastically goes up in price or becomes unavailable I'll just prep .40 and 12 gauge Cut off one head 2 more takes its place


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I checked pricing on the 6.8 ammo that I use last week and again tonight. Same pricing and same brands in stock.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its also a quick conversion to 300 blackout as well


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Write your Congressmen and Senators how they are usless if this stuff is not reined in. May as well eliminate Congress and vote for a 4 year king and make the judiciary subordinate to him. Time to support NAGR, GOA, NRA to turn up the heat on those in office. Many have differences with a particular organisation but you can still finanically support on of the others.

If this crap goes through, look for more of it. I would reccomend stock piling what you can. If it is not available commerically, what is it worth then? A gun without ammo is an expensive club. If more insane bans do not follow, you have prepped for just in case which is what we do anyway.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Wikiarms AmmoEngine - Walmart Ammo
> So what's the zip code of this Wally World?


Thanks for the link! Now I know they aren't lying to me when I ask, every week, got any 22lr?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

So your allegation is that this is nothing more than a plan to jack up prices on all 223/556... makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Do any of you really think they will stop at M855? I am sure 99% of you know the M855 is not an AP round and that the .223 55gr will punch through a vest the M855 will not. So once they remove the exemption from a round that will not penetrate what will stop them from doing the same to rounds that will.
All it takes for them to remove the exemption from a round is someone to build a pistol that will fire that round.
You can wishful think this will all blow over next week but that will not change anything. Obama has turn the ATF lose on ammo and this is step one. Sense when does what the law says mean a thing to Obama or Holder.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Fact is we have to suffer two more years of this crap. If the Congress tries to de-fund anything the talking heads that pass for journalists will blame everything on those "tea party holdouts holding the nation hostage" and the Republicans will get stuffed at the next election. It's not like the constitution is of any concern to the media.
I am not even a tea party person [I think both parties suck] but add in Republican infighting and nothing gets done. Obama appears to have FROZEN all PETITIONS on Whitehouse.gov. The numbers look to have been frozen for 3 days.

If anybody wants to buy or sell ammo at whatever price... that is up to each individual and I have no right to pass judgement over the free market activity of others.

I have over 2,000 rounds of 7.62x39, 900 rounds XM193, 420 rounds XM855. Lots of pistol ammo. Would have more if I didn't live on an island in the middle of the Pacific.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Get it while you can. 
General Dynamics Ammunition 5.56x45mm NATO 62 Grain SS109 Penetrator Full Metal Jacket 
I don't use 5.56 but figured some of you guys may like this.
General Dynamics Ammo 5.56x45mm NATO 62 Grain SS109 Penetrator Full


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, the sheep are stampeding and stripping the shelves like locusts on a wheat field.
If allegedly stable people are doing this over a mere suggestion that ONE type of 5.56 MAY be banned from sale, what the devil will they do if a disaster strikes?
Fools, buying into the panic.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep....5.56 is flying off the shelves here. (I'm not terribly worried...I have plenty.) The problem is that they are taking the .22lr at the same time, and that was already not easy to find. UGH!!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I took a stroll into Cabelas today and there was just a few boxes of match grade stuff in 223 or 556, 2 weeks ago the shelf's were completely full. I have a fair amount stocked away but not enough to make me feel happy. even 7.62x39 was pretty bare on the shelf from what they normally have.

this will defiantly change my shooting habits till this all plays out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Already seen a few posts on armslist selling green tip for .90 a round!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My survival calibers for my military grade weapons are well stocked. 
My Mini 14 is simply a farm tool, and the several hundred rounds I have could last me years.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Already seen a few posts on armslist selling green tip for .90 a round!!


they are already over a 1.00 a around on the local resellers site here for green tip.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

RPD
And sadly predictable.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The 5.56 ammo I posted about earlier today works out to 57 cents per round after shipping. Still pricy but a lot better then $1 a shot.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This may be off topic, but it escapes me that those who are anti-gun do the most to ensure everyone has ammo!!??!! Like, heads up, buy before theres no more left!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> This may be off topic, but it escapes me that those who are anti-gun do the most to ensure everyone has ammo!!??!! Like, heads up, buy before theres no more left!!


Yea, announcements like the M855 ammo stuff are a sure way to spur the economy by making people stock up.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

FML! Left 1000s of round in Germany and soon as I hit CONUS prices start going up.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Over 74,000 signatures on the Whitehouse M855 petition website


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Truth About M855 5.56 NATO Ammunition - The Truth About Guns

I thought this was a good article on the subject


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> The 5.56 ammo I posted about earlier today works out to 57 cents per round after shipping. Still pricy but a lot better then $1 a shot.


Price some 45-70. Almost $50 per 20 round box.
But then you only need one round to put something down on the ground.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Price some 45-70. Almost $50 per 20 round box.
> But then you only need one round to put something down on the ground.


Damn that's high,,,, Glad I didn't get that 45-70 I looked at last year.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

The bad part of this ban is that ATF is not using the AP debate so much as saying it has no "SPORTING" purpose, that is totally false. It's a NATO round that could be had at good prices due to availability for target shooting, varmint or predator hunting or what ever you would like to use it for. Where will they draw the line as to what Obummer considers sporting ? This is a huge can of worms to our 2A , and I think the green tip is only the tip to this disaster ! Winding down conflicts in a few combat zones knowing there was about to be massive amounts of this ammo dumped into the civilian market had to be stopped.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe we shouldn't be so quick to call these people idiots.

We have had three prior gun/ammo shortages, but most people have no idea. The shortages weren't discussed on CNN or MSNBC.

I got started with guns in mid 2012. When the panic started, I was caught totally unawares.
I wasn't stupid, I just didn't have enough awareness that it was coming.
I learned on this, and other gun related forums, but that was after the panic took hold.

Now, if I got caught a second time, then I would be stupid. Did I say I wasn't stupid. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have owned guns my whole life but when Obama got elected I picked up the pace. After Sandy hook and Feinstein's unwarranted attacks on peaceful people like me I shifted into hyperdrive. I am now a proud member of the NRA and I can rest easy during freakouts like this one.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I started reading up on this a few weeks ago and was relived that it helped prove a point to my wife. When I started ordering ammo online for 5.56 prior to even owning the AR-15 she though it was silly and I explained about potential bans or price changes. 

The same cases I ordered now are going to approach and probably pass an extra $100 per 500 round box. Crazy. 

How has this affected the reloading market?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Price some 45-70. Almost $50 per 20 round box.
> But then you only need one round to put something down on the ground.


Very true, the ammo for a 45-70 can be expensive.
I started off with a Stainless Marlin Guide Gun in 45-70 years ago, and still have it. It's my camp gun of choice for certain areas.

I was fortunate to get my brass squared away well before it became overly expensive. I still have a bag of Remington 405 gr. jacketed flat points from way back when that I paid 20 bucks for.

I got into casting and have the molds for the Lyman 350 gr. HP and the Seaco 425 gr. FP. The 425 gr. Saeco's are beastly to shoot at the higher velocities.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My 45-70 is a New England Firearms Handi Rifle single shot.
I have some Black Hills 405 grain LFN, and some Remington 300 grain JHP.
But if I want to shoot more than 20 rounds a year I need to roll my own.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just made a run to Academy, mostly out of curiosity.

The only .223/5.56 on the shelf was some hollow points for $22 a box of 20.

I saw that WWB in .45 had gone up $2 per 100 box, so I bought a couple before they go up again.

Strangely, 9mm hollow points are also pretty scarce. 
I have enough of them for HD/SD. For SHTF, if I have to use FMJ, I have plenty of .45 and .40 S&W.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I buy almost all (80%)of my ammo from Walmart. They do not price gouge, prices rarely escalate due to perceived crisis. I bought my first AR in November, have been making a few changes to the rifle, will pick up the final piece of the puzzle this afternoon and then can begin the quest of stockpiling ammo. I really do not need to buy any more firearms this year with the exception of maybe a shotgun as I do not own one at this time. Going to focus on ammo and training and practice.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't shoot the AR platform... although I've been thinking about it. However, I've seen 7.62 ammo go either out of stock or up in prices as well the past week. Again, our commander in thief is the best ammo and gun salesman in the world.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You should diversify. I shoot the AR platform and the AKM rifle. Both have their own flaws and virtues.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I stopped in the Ace Hardware Saturday, and checked out the ammo display case. It is finally, after a long drought, looking full.
They had a variety of .223, ranging from American Eagle, to Winchester soft points, to steel case import.
I might stop by on the way home and buy a box or two.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> You should diversify. I shoot the AR platform and the AKM rifle. Both have their own flaws and virtues.


When it comes to firearms, diversity is not a bad word.
I do not have an AR, but do have an AKM. And was given as a gift an SKS. But both the .223 and 7.62X39 are intermediate rounds, it is hard to beat the old standby 30-06. Or 8X57JS, 7.62X54R, or .308.
Too bad I ran out of money before acquiring something in 303 British, or 7.7 Jap.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> You should diversify. I shoot the AR platform and the AKM rifle. Both have their own flaws and virtues.


I agree that diversification and redundancy is good however in my case it means I have an ar-15 a shotgun and a mosin. At this point in time I simply can't afford a 2nd rifle which is the case for many out there. However I do think when I get enough money put back my next purchase is going to be a m1 garand from the CMP. Just something about that rifle that screams badass too me.

***EDIT***
A SKS wouldn't be a bad choice either for those budget minded folks out there. I'm also thinking that a good bolt gun isn't a bad idea either


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have mosins and sporting rifles in heavy calibers but I still want a heavy battle rifle.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I have mosins and sporting rifles in heavy calibers but I still want a heavy battle rifle.


I'd love to have a m1a but sooo many things to pay off first lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I have mosins and sporting rifles in heavy calibers but I still want a heavy battle rifle.


This one has CSI's name all over it...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gander Mountain near the motel I stopped in ,they have a lot of .223 55gr but it is high priced


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> This one has CSI's name all over it...


Hell yes! Just not in my price range.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

toolmanky said:


> I agree that diversification and redundancy is good however in my case it means I have an ar-15 a shotgun and a mosin. At this point in time I simply can't afford a 2nd rifle which is the case for many out there. However I do think when I get enough money put back my next purchase is going to be a m1 garand from the CMP. Just something about that rifle that screams badass too me.
> 
> ***EDIT***
> A SKS wouldn't be a bad choice either for those budget minded folks out there. I'm also thinking that a good bolt gun isn't a bad idea either


You might have to wait until a Republican is president to get a Garand. Obama, with his famous pen, stopped the importation of Garands from Korea.
I got mine in 2005.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You might have to wait until a Republican is president to get a Garand. Obama, with his famous pen, stopped the importation of Garands from Korea.
> I got mine in 2005.


hell i couldn't afford one now anyways lol. right now i have some stuff that needs to be paid off in addition to sooo many more preps i need to make before i think about buying a new gun. honestly im probably pretty well set with what i have now. still though if the price is right......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in the wholesale building materials distribution industry. Back during the building boom of the early 2000's I would get quarterly profit sharing bonuses. Nice ones.
I had an understanding with the wife that this was "found money" and would not go into the household account.
Those bonuses bought guns and ammo.
Alas, the bonuses dried up a number of years ago, and so did my purchases.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Obama may have banned the re-importation of M1 Garands that are sadly sitting on foreign shores but a few Rock-o-las and H&R examples are showing up lately. I saw some on The Mosin Crate last week. Beaters, but all the better and at a great price.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Our voices are being heard on the M-855 issue, so don't give in yet, a lot is riding on this issue ! I have signed on two White House petitions, contacted my Rep and e-mailed my Governor over this total over reach of the Executive Branch. It is making a stir at least, U.S. Rep. Tom Rooney from FL has introduced H.R. 1180 that basically states they can not do this and has over 100 House members that have signed on to this bill also, and there are also others like it. So contact your Rep. and sign on to the potations, they need 100,000 signatures to be shoved in front of his face, some are there, so I urge you to do something to help !


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When it comes to firearms, diversity is not a bad word.


Not a bad word per se....but I have found that members of my family having the same caliber firearms makes it much easier to stock pile ammo. 3 or 4 calipers as opposed to 6 or 8 or 10. Same with parts.


----------

